# Loving Memory of Sydney



## mskeri (Jul 15, 2012)

It has been a little over one year that we lost our Sydney girl. She died on Father's Day June 19, 2011 It still hurts when I think about her and how she died. She had severe hip dysplasia and could not walk well. She had gotten into a fight with one of our other dogs and damaged her front legs. It was unusual that the fight happened, but dad had been gone for a business trip and would still not be home for another month. I took her to the Vet and was given medicine to help the pain and fight infection for her and the vet told me she would recover but she didn't. She died 24 hours later. I asked the vet if she would be ok or if I needed to put her down because I didn't want her to suffer. I was asured she would be fine. She died miserably 24 hours later in the floor of my garage. I put her in there because it was cool for her and she had gotten to the point where she would not get up and walk even to potty. I stayed with her but went inside to go potty myself and when I cam out she had died. It breaks my heart I was not there with her because I went inside for a few minutes. I love you still Sydney girl. I have her ashes in my living room where we all played with her. Think about her everyday. I love you Syd and miss you everyday.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip:* Sydney *


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Maybe she waited until you left her side to spare you the pain. RIP sweet girl


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm so sorry. perhaps some day you can honor your sydney's memory by giving a home to another shepherd in need. there are so many. take care.

rip sydney, bless your heart.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

I feel your pain, It has almost been a year that I lost my German Shepard mix. I did not even know she was sick- she died of a brain tumor. 
I am sure she waited til you left to spare you the pain of her leaving. She knew you loved her, and that you were by her side. 
RIP Sydney


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

All my dogs are waiting for me I hope. Casey-my first dog an Irish Setter, Since then I've had Sarron, my first german shepherd, which made me fall in love with the breed. Then I had Dizan, Zena and Sirie. who have all passed. All great dogs. I feel your pain. I believe he is eagerly waiting for you on the other side, free of pain.


----------

